# FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## RJRMINIS (Jul 17, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Well worth the wait!!!!!!!! :bgrin [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]It's A Jennet!!!!!! She is gray with white on her face and spotting on her legs and underbelly. SHE IS ADORABLE!!!




: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Born at 5:00pm.....I was taking a nap, and woke up to a Bray, so I got up went out and her water had just broke, the delivery went well, but it took awhile for her to pass the placenta, and was down for a long time, so I milked her and fed the baby, now she has passed it and seems to be feeling better, the little one is working on figuring out mom's balloon teats!LOL But she is a go-getter and is bouncing all over![/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Here are a few pics, not the best, for some reason I can never get good pics in the barn, they blurr to much. So better ones will come soon!



: (notice in the last picture she has 3 white hooves and one black!LOL) [/SIZE]


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jul 17, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]i haven't been on here in a bit so didn't know was close :bgrin ...baby is just Beautiful



: . i love her little black hoof



: . congrats, so glad she arrived safe and sound :aktion033: . Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 17, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: [SIZE=12pt] CONGRATULATIONS on a beautiful bouncing little girl! Momma did good after the long wait. I was just about to shut my puter off when I was checking my emails...and seen "its a a girl" I was so happy for you! Now, that you know everything is alright~~~ go and get some well needed sleep, and give a (((hug))) to baby and Mom. Ce[/SIZE]


----------



## Emily's mom (Jul 17, 2007)

:aktion033: Congrats! good things come to those who wait!! :aktion033:

The little girl looks pretty happy as well!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 17, 2007)

:aktion033:  I just knew you were busy today :aktion033: 

She is MORE than adorable



: 

What a little Sweety :538: 

Love her "Black" hoof too ..... a cute name for her could be "Charm" ...her black hoof being her Charm





How HOT did it get there today?

Congrats !!!! and as always...love your pics



:


----------



## tifflunn (Jul 17, 2007)

OMG she is so tiny and cute



: :aktion033: Congratulations :aktion033:


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jul 17, 2007)

Congrats!! Thanks SO much for sharing with us. She is absolutely adorable, and the li'l black hoof just makes her that much more special. Love that!



:

Congratulations to you and Sara Beth, and welcome to the new beautiful little jennet :aktion033:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 18, 2007)

:saludando: welcome to the world, pretty baby!!!



: now your 2-legged mom can get some sleep even if you are keeping your 4-legged mom busy!


----------



## jdomep (Jul 18, 2007)

:aktion033: She is just perfect! Can't wait to hear her name - whose her daddy?


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jul 18, 2007)

jdomep said:


> :aktion033: She is just perfect! Can't wait to hear her name - whose her daddy?




[SIZE=12pt]Her sire is my Ivory Jack, RJR's Cold Blizzard. I only have one jenny left and 1 or 2 more pygmy goats and I will be done for the year!!!!!



:



: [/SIZE]


----------



## MBhorses (Jul 18, 2007)

: Congrats,

What cutie


----------



## julieb (Jul 18, 2007)

:aktion033: Congrats... Michele and Sara Beth :aktion033: :aktion033: she is precious, love her little black hoof...i know your picture in your avatar has been talked about before, but with me being new i have to compliment you on it....it is the most wonderful picture..it truly is breath taking



: enjoy you new little one........


----------



## Marnie (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow, she is absolutely adorable. I love the face white.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jul 18, 2007)

julieb said:


> :aktion033: Congrats... Michele and Sara Beth :aktion033: :aktion033: she is precious, love her little black hoof...i know your picture in your avatar has been talked about before, but with me being new i have to compliment you on it....it is the most wonderful picture..it truly is breath taking
> 
> 
> 
> : enjoy you new little one........




[SIZE=14pt]Thank you, it was one of those moments, Just the right place at the right time, I love when I can get shots like that!!!!!!!!!!! Of course Snow Flower & Shatter thank you too!!! The are pretty popular with that pic.....we entered it in the Equusite picture contest and won for the month of May.... They also had their picture in the Brayer, to bad it couldn't have been in color.



: [/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 18, 2007)

:lol: Have you named the sweet little thing yet ? :lol:



:


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jul 20, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]I haven't been on lately either. Just saw the good news! Congratulations, she's a sweetie!



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------

